# Copic Marker Airbrush



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.copicmarker.com/products/airbrush-system/

Have any of you guys heard of/used one of these? They're pretty reasonably priced, I was thinking of getting one for popper heads, hoppers, etc..


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

1styearff said:


> http://www.copicmarker.com/products/airbrush-system/
> 
> Have any of you guys heard of/used one of these? They're pretty reasonably priced, I was thinking of getting one for popper heads, hoppers, etc..


They work pretty well. I would highly recommend spraying on a clear coat first.


----------



## Barty57 (Dec 22, 2007)

here is a link to a review on the system:

http://rodbuildersreview.blogspot.com/2011/04/copic-markers-and-airbrush-system-abs.html


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the review - that's a great SBS video. 

Chromedoggy - Do you spray a clear coat prior to any marker color then epoxy/Clear Cure Goo as in the video?


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

1styearff said:


> Thanks for the link to the review - that's a great SBS video.
> 
> Chromedoggy - Do you spray a clear coat prior to any marker color then epoxy/Clear Cure Goo as in the video?



I like epoxy over foam for crease flies.
I use clear coat tif before and after on hard and soft foam poppers


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

The only reason I am saying something is because those cans of propellant are not cheap. A cheap air brush can be hooked to a standard air compressor like you may have at home. They even carry air brushes at harbor freight for 10 bucks if you want to try it out first before you sink money in to it. Also here is a link to a good one with spare parts is the first link. Also jannsnetcraft.com has an air brush guy there in a couple of days doing a demo. Check in to it I think it was rsvp only they also sell a lot of stuff at janns too. 



I got a paasche talon I got for an air brush class I took. Cost of brush was 75 it is a darn good brush for 75 lots of part for it. Any ways the gas in those cans are not refillable and you are in trouble when it runs out at like $15 -$10 each can. At least it is for compressed air you can just refill it. Pancake compressors sell for around 100 for a 3 gallon unit. Run it shut it off an spray . I suggest it because it scares the hell out of you if it goes to compress all of a sudden. This happens if you are looking at you work not thinking it will do it. Then you screw up a plug. "Big deal" any ways I do ice jigs with mine I want to get in to plugs sooner or later looks like later with ice season coming up. "lol&#8217;s" any ways left some links to some sites. I use Createx paints good water based paint but make sure to clear them or they will peel. Also I left some pic of my ice jigs for comparison sake.

http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/master-performance.aspx#G22

http://www.coastairbrush.com/

http://www.bearair.com/


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

swaprat said:


> The only reason I am saying something is because those cans of propellant are not cheap. A cheap air brush can be hooked to a standard air compressor like you may have at home. They even carry air brushes at harbor freight for 10 bucks if you want to try it out first before you sink money in to it. Also here is a link to a good one with spare parts is the first link. Also jannsnetcraft.com has an air brush guy there in a couple of days doing a demo. Check in to it I think it was rsvp only they also sell a lot of stuff at janns too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copic has a compressor connection as well.
An airbrush is certainly the best way to go. Copic can't compare for coverage.
The advantage of the copic is you can immediately switch out colors, and no clean up.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Chromedoggy said:


> Copic has a compressor connection as well.
> An airbrush is certainly the best way to go. Copic can't compare for coverage.
> The advantage of the copic is you can immediately switch out colors, and no clean up.


That was the most appealing part to me: quick color changes and no clean up/maintenance. An air brush would be great, but the versatility of being able to refill the ink, replace nibs and NO CLEAN UP is really attractive. (I have a compressor, too).


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

1styearff said:


> That was the most appealing part to me: quick color changes and no clean up/maintenance. An air brush would be great, but the versatility of being able to refill the ink, replace nibs and NO CLEAN UP is really attractive. (I have a compressor, too).


 
It is attractive, problem i see is the markers them self they won't last long and there expensive i do know they got a compressor. Should not have to worry that much about dirt nibs what looks like dirt nibs on mine really is opal crystals. i threw in with the clear which i use nail polish. if the marker is $3-6 each you can get the paint for 3 buck a bottle and paint 1000's of lures on a bottle the paint is what it boils down to and cost of the unit.


 i use water born so it no big deal on filers and booths etc but do need a niosh approved paint mask even for rattle cans you should have one. You are better off with water born and clearing it. it just boils down to cost and down time during cleaning which if you got a syphon feed that don't matter all you do is switch out the bottle and spray till the color changes. Then clean the gun totally when finished. Just a tip there you buy a syphon bottle for every color you want.

 Problem with them is they will not handle automotive paints is why i don't got one like it. The bottle will curl up like a potato chip lol's just like stencils will with the solvents.


----------

